# Egipto en Ica???



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> Bravazo el thread! Realmente, salvo por la diferencia en el tipo de palmeras y uno que otro detallito, se parecen mucho. Ahora inclusive en Ica habrán camellos.
> 
> Muy buen aporte!



Los camellitos de Ica regalados por el rey de Marruecos se murieron tooooodos, que lástima y que vergüenza de que nuestras autoridades encargadas de su mantenimiento no hayan sabido mantenerlos sanoshno: hno: hno: hno: 
Muy buenas las fotos que has pegado. Me encantó esa que se parece al obelisco de Bs. As.:lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ica tiene lindos paisajes, paradojicamente deserticos .


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy lindo e ingenioso el thread. kay:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> Los camellitos de Ica regalados por el rey de Marruecos se murieron tooooodos, que lástima y que vergüenza de que nuestras autoridades encargadas de su mantenimiento no hayan sabido mantenerlos sanoshno: hno: hno: hno:
> Muy buenas las fotos que has pegado. Me encantó esa que se parece al obelisco de Bs. As.:lol:


Me parece haber escuchado que Mahoma VI, volverá a regalar camellos al Perú


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Felicitaciones por el thread me encanto la comparacion, 100% clever!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Felicitaciones, novedoso el thread, sobre el tarrajeo es imposible no opinar, tengo una teoria, las personas no tarrajean los exteriores de sus viviendas porque no es necesario, la falta de lluvias hace que la estructura externa de las casas y edificios se mantenga sin ningun problema, si lloviera no seria posible. Lo mismo pasa en los barrios mas alejados de la costa en el Perú , al contrario que en los barrios mas cercanos al mar que son mas humedos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lia_01 said:


> Los camellitos de Ica regalados por el rey de Marruecos se murieron tooooodos, que lástima y que vergüenza de que nuestras autoridades encargadas de su mantenimiento no hayan sabido mantenerlos sanoshno: hno: hno: hno:
> Muy buenas las fotos que has pegado. Me encantó esa que se parece al obelisco de Bs. As.:lol:


La primera tanda de camellos sí, pero falta la segunda que está por venir, acompañados de veterinarios marroquíes.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Igualitoss...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La verdad es q el Peru tiene muchas caras q mostrar, Egipto, Ica , Lima ............... mmmmmm chevere stas fotos ... pero m gusto mas el beso a la esfinge jejejej.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me parece o El Cairo no es una ciudad muy desarrollada?


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> Me parece o El Cairo no es una ciudad muy desarrollada?


Ni el cairo ni egipto, aunque la foto que pusieron no deja muy bien parado a el cairo

El Cairo





























IDH

donde esta la "E" es egipto


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me quedo con Lima


----------

